# Finnish Police officers in Vancouver World Police-Fire games chase down suspect



## CougarKing (8 Aug 2009)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090806/koddities/brite_fins_score_suspect



> Finnish officers in Vcr for police games chase down assault suspect
> Thu Aug 6, 7:28 PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (8 Aug 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Aug 2009)

They're just looking to score a free trip back when it goes to court  ;D


----------



## medicineman (8 Aug 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> They're just looking to score a free trip back when it goes to court  ;D



And this is bad because?   ;D

MM


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Aug 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And this is bad because?   ;D



There was no negative in that statement.  Sorry if it came off that way


----------



## Haggis (8 Aug 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> They're just looking to "*score*" a free trip back when it goes to court  ;D



Great hockey/cop pun, zipperhead cop!!  :rofl:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Aug 2009)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Great hockey/cop pun, zipperhead cop!!  :rofl:



Ha.  Thanks for the nod, but I'm nowhere _near_ as clever as to pull that off


----------

